# 4 Gallon Nano Journal *Update 12/12/06*



## kgbenson (Oct 29, 2006)

Can't seem to see 'em.

Keith


----------



## wood (Nov 15, 2006)

kgbenson said:


> Can't seem to see 'em.
> 
> Keith


I fixed it.


----------



## Matthew Mahling (Sep 4, 2005)

Nice tank and hardscape with potential.
Now hit the mart and buy some plants...


----------



## Yzmxer99 (Aug 7, 2006)

cool piece of wood you got there, can't wait for you to plant it


----------



## lljdma06 (Oct 16, 2006)

R. macrandra may not do well with that little light. 13W over 4g isn't much. Seems like a lot, but it really isn't. If you don't want to upgrade your light, your best bet would be crypts, mosses, java fern, anubia petite nana. 

I really see a lot of potential with the hardscape, though. Great piece of wood. Would look incredible with some Christmas moss growing on it.

Great start, go get some plants!

llj


----------



## wood (Nov 15, 2006)

Well the only problem I have is that the driftwood is going to release tannins for a little while. I forgot to boil it 

I will just have to buy my time. Next monday I will plant some good stems, probably Rotala or Green Foxtail. I also have an Anubias Coffefolia that I will attached on Monday.


----------



## wood (Nov 15, 2006)

Anubias Coffeefolia added to driftwood today.


----------



## Solstice (Jan 9, 2006)

Sweet little setup, wood. Do you know what brand that tank is? I've been looking for something just like that, but can't find anything.


----------



## wood (Nov 15, 2006)

Solstice said:


> Sweet little setup, wood. Do you know what brand that tank is? I've been looking for something just like that, but can't find anything.



It is a 4 Gallon Finnex, at least I am pretty sure. I bought the nano off of someone on another forum. $40 shipped with lights and filter. A great deal, I got lucky.

I am going to plant a lot more, just waiting on some plants. I just wanted to create this journal to see the tank evolve from start to finish.

Thanks for the compliment,

Ryan


----------



## Solstice (Jan 9, 2006)

Bummer, just found this thread:
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/planted-nano-tanks/38230-no-more-finnex-4g.html

Oh well, I'll have to find something else. Can't wait to see how your tank progresses!


----------



## wood (Nov 15, 2006)

**Update 11/30/06**

*Update 11/30/06* 

Sorry, still camera phone. Need to purchase smartcard reader. Does anyone have a smart card reader they want to sell? If so PM me.


I added Rotala rotundifolia as well as a Honey Gourami today. The tank is still VERY young and I have purposely slowed its progress because I don't want it to look like I come to work to plant instead of doing actual work, and because I have found that if I rush into planting a tank I end up using plants I don't want instead of getting the plants I do want in the mail. I have a bunch of cool plants coming in the next couple of days that I will also add to the nano including christmas moss, HC, and others...

The single Rotala macrandra that I have planted in there seems to be doing "ok", slowly growing since I am only dosing excel and I do think that the tannins from the driftwood dont help with the light it needs. It should be ok though as little leaves are growing out. I am dosing EI, very small amounts with 50% water change weekly. I wish I had a better camera, but I will soon get a card reader.

Let me know what you think.


----------



## lamthuyduong (Aug 1, 2004)

Looks like you're doing well with the tank. I would recommend anubias petite and moss on the driftwood. I think the rotala need more lights, why don't you use the second 13w? 26w will grow almost anything. good luck with the tank again. Very glad to see that the tank is in good hands.
-Lam-


----------



## wood (Nov 15, 2006)

*Update 12/12/06*

New update 12/12/06. Still using the camera phone, yea the quality sucks..

Added Some Christmas and Taiwan Moss to the driftwood. Rotala rotundifolia seems to be doing well. The Rotala macrandra was removed, died 

Will be adding some Hemianthus micranthemoides for the foreground as well as some Cherry Shrimp. 

It is slowwwwwly coming along. Like I said before, I don't want people to think I only come to work for my fish tank...

Enjoy, give me some feedback please... If you think there is something I should do, or plants to add..

-Ryan


----------



## Solstice (Jan 9, 2006)

Looking really good wood! It'll look great with an HM foreground. You've gotten a lot of growth out of your rotala. How's keeping the AS seperate from the Bright Sand going? The gourami is your only critter so far, right?


----------



## wood (Nov 15, 2006)

Yea the Gourami is the only critter. I am going to put RCS in the tank, but not for a while. I will have to move the Gourami to another tank if I am going to do that, he will devour the shrimp.

Yea I think the HM will look really nice. I actually prefer HM over HC sometimes because it looks really nice when it is bushy, and it gets very bright green.

The rotala is growing very well, much better than I expected. It is lime green, the crappy camera phone doesn't do it justice. I just dose Excel and E.I. method. The anubia is growing well too. The moss also seems to just becoming acclimated.

Keeping the AS seperated from the Bright Sand hasn't been an issue at all. I just added more sand because I didn't like the look of the low sand level I had before (see older pics). The trick I have found is simply plant carefully and delicately. Try not to move the AS too much.

So I have a question for anyone who reads this journal. I am at the point where I want to put a red plant in there. Anyone wanna suggest a red plant that you think would look good, other than anything ludwigia  I have had ludwigia forever and am sick of looking at it  

-Ryan


----------

